# Help - 5dIV losing connection to USB (AMD Ryzen CPU)



## maboleth (Nov 22, 2019)

The moment I connect my camera to USB 3.0 I can hear the sound of Camera connecting. But in like 5-6 seconds connection will be lost and I will hear "connection out" sound. Still when I physically turn off the camera, I can hear that sound again.

So it's like the camera is losing "software" connection by itself, while still maintaining "hardware" connection. But I don't have any use for this...

I found one post here where the guy claimed something very similar, apparently due to Ryzen CPUs. However, the post was made 1y ago, so I expected these things sorted out.

If anyone has any info on this or workaround, please respond. Thanks.


----------



## Joules (Nov 23, 2019)

Does this happen if connected to another PC as well?

I would always suspect a lousy fit on one of the connections to be the issue, but since I suppose you have already tried using another port on your machine, another machine could indicate if the cable/camera is the problem.


----------



## maboleth (Nov 23, 2019)

No, it's not the cable, it's not the machine. I mean it is the machine.  With Ryzen CPU. Intel works great, but something is making problems with 5DmkIV and Ryzen processors and chipsets.

I upgraded to Ryzen 3700x and AMD B450 chipset from Intel 6700.
I contacted Canon Europe and they offered worst possible solution (please re-install EOS Utility ... ) without ever going into detail. If only I could contact true technical Canon support, bypassing third grade solutions.

That's a shame actually, since 3rd Gen Ryzens are blazingly fast CPUs. Photoshop and LR just fly as a rocket. So far, 5D mkIV in combination with AMD Chipset + Ryzen CPUs seems to be affected.

Another let down is, well, the guy in the post I cited above mentioned this problem 1 year ago. So, Canon didn't find the time to fix their very expensive, pro/enthusiast camera to be 100% compatible with AMD in the mean time...

My current and only solution is to use a card reader. The good thing is, it's USB 3.1 so it's very fast, if not even faster than the camera.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 23, 2019)

Hi maboleth. 
Personally I think if you are only downloading images from the camera, using a card reader is the way to go, I really don’t like connecting cameras via usb, usb sockets and daughter boards always feel like the weak link. 
However I can see that this incompatibility would be a real bind if you were looking to control the camera with EOS Utility. As for the technical support, I feel your pain, been through this sort of crap over other things, I think they are aiming at the lowest common denominator, not everyone has technical savvy! It is still annoying!

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## maboleth (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks Graham, yes you're right about the card reader. It just feels bad that your pro camera does not work with your latest rig. The only and most expensive piece of hardware that does not work. Isn't it ironic? Argh. And about technical support, I also agree... it's hard to find good support these days.

So in case someone else gets this problem I will write my current findings here.

I tested my camera on another AMD machine (laptop) with different chipset, cpu (still ryzen), everything... Same happens. I contacted the guy above, that experienced this before with his AMD Threadripper 2 and he told me he went through all sorts of technical supports, both from Canon and AMD.

Long story short, they all blamed the other side, going back and forth and pointing in other directions. Canon blamed AMD, AMD blamed motherboard maker (Gigabyte) and Gigabyte refused to issue any statement, saying their boards work as should. And they are right, this is not motherboard related at all.
The only good news is that Canon acknowledged there was a problem but nothing was done. Been a year since that.

I have also found out that this problem:

- affects 5DmkIV cameras and vanilla AMD Windows 10 machines (meaning there's no special drivers or tweaking), is not dependent on BIOS or specific OS settings, nor any Canon software.
- affects how camera communicates with the PC. USB connection remains at all times, but the camera just refuses to transfer any data, issuing error messages in Windows or hanging EOS utility.
- seems like it does not affect all 5d mkIV cameras, meaning it possibly affects certain serial numbers and/or camera settings.

As of now, none of us succeeded in making the cameras have a working usb connection. So current workaround is having the card reader and tethering via wi-fi only.


----------



## Kit. (Nov 24, 2019)

I wonder if it works with a non-chipset USB port on the same host, such as USB port on a PCIe card.


----------



## maboleth (Nov 24, 2019)

Kit. said:


> I wonder if it works with a non-chipset USB port on the same host, such as USB port on a PCIe card.



Sadly, I cannot test that as I don't have any.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 24, 2019)

I’ve never had any luck downloading straight from the camera. Always problems with camera going to sleep midway through or just failing to download. Even when it works it takes forever in comparison to a card reader.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm not sure why you ruled out the Motherboard, that is often the cause of USB issues. Adding a additional USB port if you have a open pcie slot might be a good option, You don't have to spend $100 for a fancy USB 3.1 controller, a $16 USB 3.0 will work for camera transfers, its far far faster than the camera or the card.



Robot Check


----------



## maboleth (Nov 24, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm not sure why you ruled out the Motherboard, that is often the cause of USB issues.



Several reasons. My MB is brand new, stellar performance in absolutely any way, featuring super fast USB 3.2. The camera is the only piece of hardware that has issues.

The same happened on my laptop that has entirely different chipset/cpu/mb. The only thing in common is, well - Ryzen AMD. And thirdly, the guy I posted link in the first post got the same issue on yet another mb/chipset/cpu combo. We even have different USB 3.x controller (he has Asmedia, I have AMD).

So no, motherboard is ruled out of this entirely. It all narrows down to AMD with Windows 10 -> Canon 5DmkIV affecting certain models under certain conditions. If you have the affected cameras, like we do, chances are they won't work with AMD in any circumstances. Canon acknowledged the issue, but failed to fix as of now.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi maboleth. 
I think I would probably give an add in usb card a shot unless it has been tried by others and proved ineffective!

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## nonfacciofoto (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi! I've the same exact issue. Recently i've upgraded my pc with a 2080ti and a Ryzen 3900x. Fresh Win 10 install ecc.. but Eos utility/windows photo transfer program freeze when i try to import photos from my 5D MK IV. I've tested like you cables and different pc. I've also tested 2 different motherboard one from Asus and one from AsRock both on x570 chipset. I've tried to reset also every setting in my camera too.
Fun fact? I can make everything work fine if use the USB port from my logitec Keyboard . 
Another strange thing is that on one occasion the camera started working with my motherboard usb but after unplugging and plugging again it never worked again.


----------



## nonfacciofoto (Dec 1, 2019)

Another update:
I've found that if you use a classic micro usb cable instead of a USB 3.0 Micro B everything works smoothly.


----------



## maboleth (Dec 1, 2019)

Well, as for usb working from your logitec keyboard, that's USB 2.0 right there... so that's not an option for large camera tansfers and camera that supports 3.0.

How do you connect your camera with micro usb cable? I mean, I'm using the cable provided with the camera, it has a special end (usb 3.0 micro B). How do you connect micro to that?

All in all, I gave up on this issue. I informed Canon Japan and their customer support, hoping they would be more tech savvy, but once I thoroughly explained the issue, what they offered was literally "have you tried turning the switch on and off again". So I gave up entirely and never replied back. It's almost insulting how dumbed down support is these days.


----------



## nonfacciofoto (Dec 1, 2019)

I'ven't used the cable that comes with the box but just another random micro USB cable.


----------



## maboleth (Dec 1, 2019)

Oh, that's a hack. 
Are you sure that offers 3.0 transfer speeds? If not, it's yet another 2.0 connection (explains why it is working) and you'd be far faster with USB 3.1 card reader.


----------



## nonfacciofoto (Dec 1, 2019)

maboleth said:


> Oh, that's a hack.
> Are you sure that offers 3.0 transfer speeds? If not, it's yet another 2.0 connection (explains why it is working) and you'd be far faster with USB 3.1 card reader.


I'm sure is slower than a usb 3.1 card reader but is faster than the simple keyboard connection.
Oh, this is not a Hack. Is a feature of usb 3.0 micro B interface. For example that's the default way to connect Ronin S to Canon .
I will probably buy a 3.1 card reader too but with this method you can still use Remote control features that for someone may be useful.


----------



## maboleth (Dec 1, 2019)

Well, it's a nice way to at least connect the device, but you can also do it wirelessly. Wireless works normally.


----------



## maboleth (Dec 22, 2019)

Made it! I have flawlessly connected my camera, it was recognized immediately and Shotwell photo manager asked me to transfer images directly from the camera, with thumbnails. Transfer was done in a matter of a minute. Everything went smoothly with native USB 3.0 speed.

... in Manjaro Linux.

So you know, Linux sees this Camera on AMD without any issues, drivers, fuss, but Canon's paid apps and propriatery drivers do not. Not even care to acknowledge it, but blame other manufacturers, "faulty motherboards" etc. It's a shame.


----------



## Joules (Dec 22, 2019)

maboleth said:


> So you know, Linux sees this Camera on AMD without any issues, drivers, fuss, but Canon's paid apps and propriatery drivers do not. Not even care to acknowledge it, but blame other manufacturers, "faulty motherboards" etc. It's a shame.


With AMD gaining traction in the market, at least one may hope that software companies will have a greater incentive to support their new platform properly from now on.

Great that you made some progress with the issue and shared your insights in any case!


----------

